

Amusing Similarity between Microsoft and Google logos - Edmond

What&#x27;s the story behind both companies essentially using the same logo?<p>If you open these two urls, the logos&#x2F;fav-icons are essentially the same:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;apps-script&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoft.com<p>Google&#x27;s logo looks like Microsoft&#x27;s logo stretched :)
======
tommmmmm
Convergent evolution?

